# 2nd street



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Fished the incoming high tide yesterday along the sea wall. I'll tell ya those idiots maikg the sea wall are just that. They have torn up a prime fishin spot. Anyway, I was usin mackerel, clam and squid. Nada, nothing!!!!. The bait of the day seemed to be bloods but they are just too expensive for me. Saw some nice sea bass, and king fish caught.


----------



## rgking03 (Mar 20, 2005)

*Rudde*

Give me a call I am not working right know so if you wanna get together let me know. H#653-0212 C#241-4661.

Rich
Mate - Tunawahoo
www.Tunawahoo.com


----------

